# Beans & Cabbage  TNT



## kadesma (Jan 8, 2013)

A good side for roast pork or chicken, easy too! Cook 2 oz. cut up pancetta, in 2 tab. of evoo if you cannot find pancetta cut bacon will work.sautee for 5 min then add1 small chopped onion,2-3 large cloves garlic,and 1/4 tea.   crushed red pepper the mount is up to you. Cook til onion is soft about 10-12 min. add 4 cups shredded cabbage,1 cup fresh or canned tomatoesand some salt and pepper cook 20 min.or til cabbage is tender.Stir in 3 cups or canned and drained cannellini beans cook til beans are hot then serve and enjoy.
kadesma


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds like a fartworthy dish lol!
Sorry, couldn't resist. 
Nice dish, thanks CJ


----------



## Constance (Jan 9, 2013)

As good as that sounds, I shudder to think what that combination would do to me (and those around me). Crohn's, you know.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 10, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Sounds like a fartworthy dish lol!
> Sorry, couldn't resist.
> Nice dish, thanks CJ


 
you rascal you I just saw this 
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jan 10, 2013)

Constance said:


> As good as that sounds, I shudder to think what that combination would do to me (and those around me). Crohn's, you know.


 Oh Connie, tell me what you can have I'll dig something up just for YOU!
hugs
cj


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 10, 2013)

kadesma said:


> you rascal you I just saw this
> kades


 

Thinking of making this when I want the bed to myself 
I love cabbage and beans !


----------



## kadesma (Jan 10, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Thinking of making this when I want the bed to myself
> I love cabbage and beans !


 me too I got lucky have my own bed for now.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 10, 2013)

kadesma said:


> me too I got lucky have my own bed for now.
> kades


 
My little secret is adding a pinch of Asafoetida powder to all bean and cabbage dishes. It prevents bloating and flatulence.
You will find it at most Indian Supermarkets. Just a pinch though. Too much will change the flavour of the dish.
Night CJ 
Really tired, it's been a long day!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 10, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> My little secret is adding a pinch of Asafoetida powder to all bean and cabbage dishes. It prevents bloating and flatulence.
> You will find it at most Indian Supermarkets. Just a pinch though. Too much will change the flavour of the dish.
> Night CJ
> Really tired, it's been a long day!


 Nite Odette, sleep well sweetie.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you Kades


----------

